

Introducing the Geckoboard Widget Editor - pmjoyce
http://www.geckoboard.com/the-geckoboard-widget-editor/

======
prezjordan
Those shadows in the corners really hurt my brain. I think there was a popular
blog post about that - which I generally disagreed with. But here the shadow
is so big it just confuses me.

Right, on point - cool tool :) Saving it.

~~~
GarethX
We hired a designer just last week, so I'm sure he'll sort that right out for
us! Thanks for the feedback.

------
adambratt
Really cool. Definitely saving this for later.

~~~
GarethX
Thanks Adam!

